# Bios Raid Problem --> gelöst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mit meinem letzten etc-update (schätze ich mal) ...habe ich mein Raid (Mirror) zerstört.

Es handelt sich um so ein "Pseudo" Raid welches das Bios anbietet.

Lt. Bios ist aber alles OK.

Finde auch das Howto, nach dem ich es damals eingerichtet habe nicht mehr.

Leider wird kein Device /dev/md0 mehr angelegt. Es wird nur noch ein Eintrag unter /dev/mapper angezeigt.

Wie kann man die Daten retten?

Danke schon mal!

G.R.Last edited by Tinitus on Tue Aug 05, 2008 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AWO

Hallo Tinitus,

womit hast denn das RAID erstellt? Ich habe das ganze mit mdadm erstellt, nach folgender Anleitung:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Raid_5_Verbund_mit_mdadm_erstellen.

Wobei es egal ist, dass das HOWTO für ein RAID 5 ist, da bei entsprechender Angabe des RAID-Levels auch ein RAID 1 erstellt werden kann.

Wenn du also mdadm verwendet hast, ist deine /etc/mdadm.conf vielleicht noch zu retten bzw. wieder herzustellen.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Josef.95

Probiere doch mal mit einer LiveCD ob die Partitionen noch zu mouten sind.

(LiveCD mit der Option "gentoo dodmraid" booten)

```
ls /dev/mapper/
```

Wenn die Partitionen mit der LiveCD noch zum Vorschein kommen, hast du eventuell bei der kernel Konfiguration versäumt

Device Drivers  --->

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->

<*>   RAID support

<*>     RAID-1 (mirroring) mode

<*>   Device mapper support

fest mit zu setzen?

Ist "sys-fs/dmraid" noch installiert?

Hier noch ein paar Doku Links

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid

viel Erfolg!

----------

## Tinitus

 *AWO wrote:*   

> Hallo Tinitus,
> 
> womit hast denn das RAID erstellt? Ich habe das ganze mit mdadm erstellt, nach folgender Anleitung:
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Raid_5_Verbund_mit_mdadm_erstellen.
> ...

 

Ja aber wie?

ein:dmraid -s

bringt:

```

*** Group superset isw_bghbabhdag

--> Subset

name   : isw_bghbabhdag_Daten

size   : 1953519872

stride : 128

type   : mirror

status : ok

subsets: 0

devs   : 2

spares : 0

```

ein:

dmraid -ay

bringt:[/code]

```

RAID set "isw_bghbabhdag_Daten" already active

ERROR: dos: partition address past end of RAID device
```

[/code]

Wie rette ich meine Daten?

Edit:

ein:

dmraid -r

bringt mir:

```

/dev/sdd: isw, "isw_bghbabhdag", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sdb: isw, "isw_bghbabhdag", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0

```

2. Edit:

ein:

mdadm -E /dev/sdd1

bringt:

```

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 00.90.00

           UUID : 4d1b1199:8325fd00:146dbd9a:f9a6f6c6

  Creation Time : Fri Jun 13 22:28:22 2008

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

     Array Size : 976759936 (931.51 GiB 1000.20 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 0

    Update Time : Sun Aug  3 05:45:00 2008

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 52a14213 - correct

         Events : 0.58

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   0     0       8       17        0      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   1     1       8       49        1      active sync   /dev/sdd1

```

G.R.

----------

## Tinitus

Ein:

Neustart mit anschließendem:

```
mdadm --create /dev/md0 --assume-clean --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdd1
```

brachte das /device /dev/md0 wieder an den Start

wie generiere ich nun die mdadm.conf neu?

Edit:

```
mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
```

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, aber du schriebst in deinem ersten post von einem  *Quote:*   

> Es handelt sich um so ein "Pseudo" Raid welches das Bios anbietet.

  Nun ist es plötzlich ein Linux Raid auf Basis von mdadm? Dies hat nichts mit einem Fake Bios Raid zu tun.

Somit ist mein voriger post hinfällig, und die genanten Links nicht passend.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber du schriebst in deinem ersten post von einem  *Quote:*   Es handelt sich um so ein "Pseudo" Raid welches das Bios anbietet.  Nun ist es plötzlich ein Linux Raid auf Basis von mdadm? Dies hat nichts mit einem Fake Bios Raid zu tun.
> 
> Somit ist mein voriger post hinfällig, und die genanten Links nicht passend.

 

Es ist ein Pseudo Raid mit (im) Bios erstellt. Oder habe ich da was doppelt erstellt?

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, ein linux Software Raid erstellt man zb so  *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
> 
> 

  das device ist dann mit /dev/md1 benannt.

Beim Fake Bios raid wird der Raid Verbund im BIOS erstellt, und dann mit sys-fs/device-mapper gemappt. So ein /dev nennt sich dann zb bei einem nVidia Fake Raid "/dev/mapper/nvidia_cfcedchd1"

----------

